# Vendor review forum



## UmSumayyah (Feb 10, 2003)

I was wondering if we could have a "vendor review" forum, where members could post their experiences, good and bad, with vendors.  This could be especially helpful for online vendors, where remedying problems is really difficult.  We could have an "online suppliers" section as well as a "bricks and mortar stores" section to make it even easier.


----------



## candycane (Feb 10, 2003)

That is an excellent idea!

Candycane


----------



## adrienne0914 (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, this is an AWESOME idea! i have no problem ordering online, but some of our members are hesitant. i think it would help them to know who provides good service and who doesn't. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

adrienne


----------



## Integrity (Feb 11, 2003)

we could have a star system for each aspect of the service
eg. customer friendliness, time it took to be delivered, ease of shopping on the site in terms of design and so on and forth!


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 11, 2003)

I am not ignoring you girls, just been overwhelmed with work. I will sort this thing out shortly.


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 11, 2003)

Pandora!!

Are you trying to make my life a living hell girl?

 /images/graemlins/shocked.gif /images/graemlins/shocked.gif /images/graemlins/shocked.gif /images/graemlins/shocked.gif /images/graemlins/shocked.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 11, 2003)

The new board has been created girls. Please take the time and read the relevant post in the new forum.

Pandora, joking apart I would have to think about this quite a bit since it's not that easy to implement


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, Nikos! You don't waste any time, do you? You are such a Godsend! Ask and ye shall (within reason) receive! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL!!! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

I have to take care of you girls don't I. /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## Integrity (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Nikos! Actually its fine as it is, I just made an entry! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------

